# Are my Green Tiger Barbs breeding



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a group of 9 Green Tiger Barbs and last night about an hour before lights out the whole group was schooling near the bottom and 4 of the 9 turned a pale green and were in the middle of the school with their noses straight down and their tales straight up and they continued to do this for 3 to 4 minutes then the whole school swam off together around the tank. Does anyone have an idea what is going on?


----------



## smartypantsgc9 (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe... did you see some eggs floating around? Unless you have a very well planted aquarium they probably ate the eggs anyways.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I did not see any eggs maybe they were practicing?


----------

